# One of my dreams is finaly coming true.



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ever since I was a kid I have wanted to live in Alaska, well in about 2 weeks I am going to be moving to Alaska. I am going to to work as a mechanic at a hunting lodge. I will be working on Atv's and snow machines. The boss said the hunting was great there with lots of coyotes, wolf, brown bear and moose. The best part is the job comes with free lodging and meals. Here is a link to the place I will be living and working.http://www.alpinecreeklodge.com/


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations on getting your dream job. It's sounds great. Be safe and good luck. Hope you'll stay in touch here on PT and post pictures of the area.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow...That is cool hoover, I checked their site and it looks awesome. Stay in touch with us. I'd love to go up their just to see the Aurora Borealis, let alone all the game. Post pics !!

www.alpinecreeklodge.com


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

congrats man. be sure you can get internet to keep all us lower 48ers informed lol


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I will definately post some pics soon as I get up there. I cant wait to get up their either lol.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like some dreams do come true, hope things work out for you hoover. If you have a Bass Pro shop around you there in KY, get some panther martin lures--in line spinners. Trout cant seem to lay off of them, and get them in size 4 preferably 6--its stamped on the blade. Also get them in yellow body with red dots and a buck tail if possible. If not then without a buck tail. Also the solid silvers work well too. Get as many as you can they are somewhat hard to find in quantity in those sizes and colors.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That sounds great hoover I'm happy for you congrats and good luck with everything. Keep in touch can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Were are you going to be located at?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good for you Hoover ! The wife wants to move south and I want to move north. Go figure. Must be in our hunting blood. LOL Good luck to you and keep us posted !!


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I will be between Cantwell and Paxson on the denali highway. IT is 67 miles to Cantwell and 68 miles to paxson from where I will be living. It is realy in the middle of nowhere just like I like it.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

the more i read the more jealous i get. i have been trying to make it to wyoming to the mounatins for years. seems you need to be a local to get a job to become a local...lol


----------

